# 30" backs on my 550 xp



## flowhandy

Got the backs put on today n took her to the river. I love the tires so far. Didn't get into to much cuz I had my daughter with me but so far I have no complaints




























Seen this guy while at the river he's bout 3' long and had 6-7 rattles


----------



## bruteforce3

Nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

very nice ...lift?


----------



## flowhandy

Thanks.... No lift bone stock.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice nice nice ....can't wait til after the first of the year so i can get my new popo


----------



## bruteforce3

Mine doesn't have a lift either. But not for long!


----------



## flowhandy

Yea I'm looking at a Stateline lift now. But next mod is a QSC mud pro clutch kit.


----------



## bruteforce3

That's exactly the next two things I'm getting. Haha


----------



## flowhandy

Cal3bCart3r said:


> nice nice nice ....can't wait til after the first of the year so i can get my new popo


I went to the dealer yesterday n looked at the new rangers. Man I want one bad but can't decide if I want the 800 ho or spend 1800$ more for the 900 xp.


----------



## flowhandy

bruteforce3 said:


> That's exactly the next two things I'm getting. Haha


Haha I sit most of the day at work n wish list parts I want.


----------



## bruteforce3

Same here, is yours a 850 or 550?


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## flowhandy

bruteforce3 said:


> Same here, is yours a 850 or 550?


550


----------



## flowhandy

Got the wheels mounted today.


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Good looking bike man! I believe I have seen this bike on the SPR group on facebook right?


----------



## flowhandy

Yes sir. I'm flowhandy on here but Derek McGuire on there. Love the group a lot good looking bikes.


----------



## kirkland

Where do you go ride flow ? I'm tired of goin thru my buddies pond here in Coweta it's time I ventured away lol


----------



## flowhandy

I work in Stillwater so when I'm at work I ride around there mostly Black Bear. I live in Stigler & we have the Arkansas river 10 min away. It's a good place to ride ( I'm actually headed there today ) & we have a cabin in Kinta in the Kiamichi Mountains & it has all types of riding mud, trails, gravel, rock crawling, creeks, it's like 10000 acres of riding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Took her for a ride on the river today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

flowhandy said:


> I work in Stillwater so when I'm at work I ride around there mostly Black Bear. I live in Stigler & we have the Arkansas river 10 min away. It's a good place to ride ( I'm actually headed there today ) & we have a cabin in Kinta in the Kiamichi Mountains & it has all types of riding mud, trails, gravel, rock crawling, creeks, it's like 10000 acres of riding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


your quad looks good, i want big tires bad lol ... thats not to far a drive, ive got access to the arkansas river in porter you can ride for miles but its all sand and not really any mud =(

i use to live near the kiamichi mtns it was fun down there in my jeep on a quad woulda been even better .. real back roads to ride down there not this city stuff


----------



## flowhandy

Thanks... Porter's not to far from Stigler. I used to show pigs there when I was in school have even bought a few from there. Kinta is a blast to ride in a buggy or on a wheeler. One of these days you'll have to come down & ride with us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Oh yea the river is all sand right now with a water hole here n there. I'm not a big fan of sand but its close and its riding. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

How does your 550 handle the 30s ?

I'm considering 30" zillas


----------



## flowhandy

In low it turns em with ease. In high you can def tell your turning 30"s. lol. Once I get X-mas over with for my kids I'm ordering a airdam clutch & gonna make her sit a little bigger. I lost quite a bit of top end with the backs but I didn't buy the 4x4 to go fast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

i ordered the rims and if the i can make a deal with the guy with the 30s ill find out lol.. def gonna be looking at fixin the clutch up but im sure in low it wont have any trouble and im in the same boat i didnt buy mine to go fast i got mine to play (i mean work haha)


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

kirkland said:


> i didnt buy mine to go fast i got mine to play (i mean work haha)


good save .... i've known a few people to get mad at other peoples choice of buying a wheeler to play on instead of using it for the "four wheeler's purpose" ....its stupid i know, but if i BUY my wheeler with MY money then im gonna do what i want with it lol :thinking:


----------



## kirkland

Lol mine is a toy.. Plain and simple the closest thing to work it ever does is haul corn to a feeder or bring a deer out... Well I guess you could say roundin up cows is work but I like that part 


Well I ended up with some 28" ol2s... I just couldn't take it no more so I jumped in them.. I wanted zillas but I just kept lookin at the ol2 so I bought them lol


----------



## flowhandy

I'm the same...I bought my wheeler for play only, it's never seen work and never will. Lol 
Let me know how you like the OL2's. I'm pretty happy with my backs but I looked pretty hard at the LAWS. Loll post some pics of your wheeler when you get them on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I have outlaw 2s on my can am and I love them I bought it with skinnies and last week I went ahead and bit the bullet and bought a set of wides so I could have s/w on both bikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

She's caged up & ready for our night ride 2nite.


----------



## kirkland

Heck yea sounds like fun! Can't wait to get my tires Tuesday! Ill make the drive to go ride once I get mine all set up


----------



## flowhandy

Sounds good I need people to ride with, all these little girls up here ride for an hour or two & are done. Not me I wanna push my limits & ride till my as* is sore. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lsu_mike

Looks good man


----------



## flowhandy

Thanks. I'm not done with her yet but happy for now. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

Here's the rims and tires, hopefully I can get them mounted soon.. I hate going to work when it's dark and goin home when it's dark lol there's just not enough time


----------



## flowhandy

Nice man. I really like those rims. Wish I would have went with them now. Lol ... What do you do for work? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Went for a river ride today 





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

I weld for a living, I can't complain about the hours bc I never have to work Saturday or Sunday.. I bought them rims cause they pretty much match the ones on my truck lol 

Sweet pics I can't wait to go ride it this weekend, how do the mud tires do in the sand ?


----------



## flowhandy

I worked in a welding shop for about 3 months when I got outta HS & decided real quick it wasn't for me n got in the oilfield. But my dad was my boss & he was a d**k to me. Lol 
My wheeler doesn't do to bad I usually stay in high n just play around. At this spot there's quite a bit of mud so I mainly played in it. But in the sand if I stop when I take off again ill dig down until I get a little speed then it rides good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

been welding for 5 goin on 6 years and its taken me to some cool places, but im now in a shop where they take care of me so i dont have to run around anymore.. tho i wish i was still chasing the money like i was but i cant complain

got lucky my better half got my wheels and tires mounted up


----------



## flowhandy

Man that thing looks bad ***. My next wheeler will def be a can am. Your pic just pushed me into snorks lol. I was gonna try not to but man your wheeler looks mean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Did you snork it yourself ?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

thanks, im pretty happy with it only thing i wanna change is the yellow panels i want black ones

i did do the snorkels, there not bad i used performance atv's kit but they wasnt cheap... and the instructions suck! lol but i managed it took prob 6 hours total


----------



## flowhandy

Man I don't have the patience or mechanical skills to do it my self lol. I'm looking at the stealth kit but I need to find a shop somewhere between Stillwater & Stigler that can snorkit for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

For a little stuck today. But had a blast


----------



## Josh82

Wow now that is stuck, you didnt even leave tracks


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

flowhandy said:


> View attachment 13011
> 
> For a little stuck today. But had a blast


Definitely need to post that in the worst stuck thread! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirkland

Holy cow! How lol

Reminds me when I had stock tires, I went thru one pond on my buddies property no trouble lol then we went to another one that was pretty low so I dropped it off in there and it sank 2 ft in mud needless to say I went no where but down it freaked me out when I jumped off to hook a strap up and I just kept sinkin lol


----------



## Mudslinger800x

kirkland said:


> Holy cow! How lol
> 
> Reminds me when I had stock tires, I went thru one pond on my buddies property no trouble lol then we went to another one that was pretty low so I dropped it off in there and it sank 2 ft in mud needless to say I went no where but down it freaked me out when I jumped off to hook a strap up and I just kept sinkin lol


Lol,Been there


----------



## flowhandy

kirkland said:


> Holy cow! How lol
> 
> Reminds me when I had stock tires, I went thru one pond on my buddies property no trouble lol then we went to another one that was pretty low so I dropped it off in there and it sank 2 ft in mud needless to say I went no where but down it freaked me out when I jumped off to hook a strap up and I just kept sinkin lol


This is like a 75 year old spring fed pond. I've been playing more to the right of where I'm stuck for some time now. I just wanted to see how bad it was closer to the middle. Well I found out real quick lol. I jumped off the back rack n sunk to my knees n left one boot in the bottom when I got out of it. Lol. It's a fun place to ride for sure my buddy owns it all.


----------



## james83

how did u get out of that a tractor that is deep


----------



## flowhandy

james83 said:


> how did u get out of that a tractor that is deep


After tying 2 wheelers together n no luck I went after my F-250 to yank on it. Ended up breaking a few toe straps but a chain did the trick.


----------



## flowhandy

Well I'm biting the Bullet on Friday and ordering a 3" outkast lift with a 2.5" rake. With full set of cobra axles to. I'm getting the lift powder coated orange since my wheeler is camo.


----------



## kirkland

Heck yea, that will be sweet


----------



## flowhandy

kirkland said:


> Heck yea, that will be sweet


thanks man im stoked about it. you need to come up and hit some of these pits we have to bog in. most are dried up ponds but there deep and fun lol

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

BTW how you like that clutch ?? thats my next mod after the lift. what did it set you back??


----------



## brutemike

wow.. ....


----------



## kirkland

I'm always game, I've only got to ride it once since I put the cvtech on then I shipped my secondary back to get it machined and that's goin on 2 weeks ago.. So I'm a bit irritated to say the least but it got its balls back and then some I will say that.. It runs better now with the 28s and the clutch then it did stock.. The setup I did will run ya 900ish

I will say i didn't wanna spend that kind of money but I don't regret it now


----------



## flowhandy

kirkland said:


> I'm always game, I've only got to ride it once since I put the cvtech on then I shipped my secondary back to get it machined and that's goin on 2 weeks ago.. So I'm a bit irritated to say the least but it got its balls back and then some I will say that.. It runs better now with the 28s and the clutch then it did stock.. The setup I did will run ya 900ish
> 
> I will say i didn't wanna spend that kind of money but I don't regret it now


Heck yea. That's what I've heard about airdam. I'm def going that route with my clutch just wanted to lift it first. Lol


----------



## phreebsd

That's pro stuck!



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Got my axles in today. Now just waiting on the lift to get here


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice!!


----------



## kirkland

Sweet! It's gonna look awesome 

You know anyone going to this ?


----------



## flowhandy

Me and a few guys I work with are gonna try n make it to the muddy gras. As long as I have my wheeler out back to gather with the new lift and all.


----------



## flowhandy

The lift is on and ready for mud. I just have to get off work now. Lol next step for me is airdam 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

Dang that looks good... I'm gonna have to lift mine now lol


----------



## flowhandy

Thanks man. I need to snork it rad relocate and get the airdam and she should be done. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

There never done lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

^^ wise words ....EVERY time i do something to mine i say im done lol next on my list is clutch kit and i know im not gonna be done after that!


----------



## 02sportsman

Hey flowhandy in some of them first pictures you posted is that down at the eufaula dam?


----------



## flowhandy

No I'm at whitefield in most of em. But depending on how full the river is we can ride to the dam. In the others I'm on the cimmeron (thinks that spelled right ) up here in Stillwater. But I live in Stigler n go ride Kinta anymore.


----------



## 02sportsman

Ah ok I see I was wondering because it looks just like that down at the dam. We try to go down there a few times during the summer. I'm from Henryetta so it's not to far of a drive.


----------



## flowhandy

Whitefield is just 30 min or so from the dam so yea it all looks the same. Ive rode the dam quit a bit but whitefield is just 6 miles from the house lol. But im always down to ride with new people so when your planning a trip let me know I can get a few buddies rounded up to make it. I dont know if youve ever rode kinta or not but you should lookk into it. Its the best riding in the area. Youtube mudding @ kinta Ok , or something like that theres tons of videos out there. You have any good places in Henrytta to ride. I work in stillwater n sometime take 40 to get there so i sometimes go thru there


----------



## kirkland

I'm down to ride!! Lol


----------



## flowhandy

Kirkland, it's starting to warm up and getting more and more riding season. We need to plan a ride here in Ok somewhere soon. Have a big meet and greet with all the Oklahoma MIMB members. I'm done for whenever just let me know. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

I hear that! I'm friends with the ******* radios guys (there in Norman) and they ride down at sundog trails.. They are into the mudding  and I've met a few that would go if we plan it out.. I can't do the weekend of April 27th gotta get married lol .. If we can figure it out I'm down to ride as long as there is mud  lol


----------



## 02sportsman

Sounds like a plan guys! I have a buddy that always in for rides that would come with me (he rides a 660 grizzly aka grizzlo) lol but ya once it warns up we need to make some plans for sure!! I'm
Always up for meeting new people!


----------



## flowhandy

Sounds good to me. I recently started my own company so I can take off whenever I need to. I've talked to the ******* radio guys a few times about lifts lol. As long as there's mud & beer I'm deff. in. 
P.s. gongrats on the marriage Kirkland. 

Also okie tire in Stigler carries outkast lifts and cobra axles now so if y'all know anyone looking for a place somewhat local to do installs and what not look em up. He charged me 150$ to do my lift I don't think it's to bad. Better than me doing it. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flowhandy

Well took the wheeler to the mud pit at the river yesterday after Easter and ended up braking my left front axle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dang tht sucks lol u put her away muddy?


----------



## flowhandy

It's was late when I got in last night. I'm gonna pull her out and clean her up today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I gotcha!


----------



## flowhandy

Got her Ll cleaned up and to the shop to be fixed up. Thinking of trying to get a airdam while its in the shop.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Do it now or it wont get done haha thts what i tell myself


----------



## kirkland

You will have a new animal if you do the Airdam.. I don't regret mine one bit  ... So what caused the broke axel? I'd love to lift mine but I don't wanna go breakin stuff :/


----------



## flowhandy

I want the airdam so bad. Adams hard to get ahold of for sure. I'm not sure what broke it. I got stuck in the last hole of the day and I think the jerking to get me out broke it but in not sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

